# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  دانش آموزان گاج -کنکور 93 -رشته تجربی بیایین اینجا!!!

## mastane65

*سلام دوستان 
خسته نباشید نماز و روزه ها تون قبول 
دوستای خوب کنکوری که تو آزمون های گاج شرکت کردین بعد از هر آزمون یه سری به اینجا بزنید ...در مورد آزمون و سوالاتش صحبت کنیم و اشکالات هم رو برطرف کنیم بعضی از جوابهای پاسخ نامه برای من گنگه شاید برای شما هم اتفاق بیافته ....ممنون*  :Y (744):

----------


## mastane65

بچه ها یعنی کسی این تاپیک روندیده یا کسی گاج  شرکت نکرده |||؟؟؟ ای بابا

----------


## teenager girl

خیلی کم گاج شرکت میکنن

----------


## mastane65

درسته انگار که اینطوره ....

----------


## k1_24

منم می خوام شرکت کنم ولی تو شهرمون نیست  :Y (744):

----------


## ezio auditore77

منم میرم گاج ولی کنکوری 95م :Y (731):

----------


## Alireza

یه چیزی:
من گاج شرکت میکردم سوالاش خیلی عالی و مشابه کنکور بود
ولی بزرگترین عیبش برنامش و جامعه آماریش هست
اونایی که چهارم اند بهتره برن کانون چون میتونن راحت در جامعه آماری مشابه کنکور خودشونو مقایسه کنن ولی گاج دید درستی از جایگاه شما نمیده... :Y (519):

----------


## mastane65

آقای علیرضا 
اول تبریک بگم بابت موفقیتتون 
دوم اینکه منظورتون از اینکه جایگاه درستی نمیده چیه 
مثلا دلمون خوش میشه یا اینکه باعث میشه فک کنیم خیلی وضعمون بده

----------


## سپیده2

سلام بچه ها
شنیدم امشب اخبار اعلام کرده کنکور 39برداشته شده...به تصویب رسیده...
من باور نکردم..وفکرنمیکنم...
نظرتون؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mastane65

چییییییییییییییییی کنکور 93 حذفففففففففففففففف 
گفت از 94 کم کم که ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Farzaneh15

دروغـه !!

----------

